
Telecom Lobbyists Downplay ‘Theoretical’ Security Flaws in Mobile Data Backbone - tareqak
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7x9q8y/telecom-lobbyists-downplayed-theoretical-security-flaws-in-mobile-data-backbone
======
tareqak
Original title: _Telecom Lobbyists Downplayed ‘Theoretical’ Security Flaws in
Mobile Data Backbone_ (it was 1 character over the 80 character limit).

Techmeme headline: _After DHS highlighted major SS7 protocol flaws, Verizon
and AT &T lobbying group labelled the flaws “theoretical” in doc sent to
Congress, which experts dispute_

Edited to italicize titles.

